# Civilian Marksmanship Program rifle quality?



## Grenadier (Sep 19, 2012)

Just curious to see how good the current rifles offered for sale by CMP are?  If I recall correctly, there was a batch of M1 Garands that were looking pretty roughshod recently.


----------



## elder999 (Sep 19, 2012)

Grenadier said:


> Just curious to see how good the current rifles offered for sale by CMP are? If I recall correctly, there was a batch of M1 Garands that were looking pretty roughshod recently.



They come in various conditions-all are servicable, though. The CMP tends to be pretty accurate in classifying their condition, and they all go pretty damn quickly......


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 19, 2012)

Grenadier said:


> Just curious to see how good the current rifles offered for sale by CMP are?  If I recall correctly, there was a batch of M1 Garands that were looking pretty roughshod recently.



I helped my dad get one back when the CMP was the DCM, and he liked it very much.  It was prior to his passing; I still need to get to Minnesota and get it from my stepmother.  Sorry, that's all I have.


----------

